# How Can I Make THis Work/?



## krakozia (Nov 30, 2005)

```
<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE>
See IF Im HEre
</TITLE>

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
<meta name="GENERATOR" content="">
<meta name="Keywords"

content="ACTIVE,WEB,CAMERA,CAM,VIDEO,FRAME,IMAGE,BROADCAST,CAPTURE,CAPTUR,USB,DETECT,GUESTS,INTERNET,LIVE,MONITOR,MOTION,PAGE,PROGRAM,RECORD,WATCH,ADJUST,ALARM,AREA,AWAY,surveillance,JPEG,MPEG">

<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
<!--

function ShowButton(objName, ImageName) {
  objName.src=ImageName;
}

function PreloadImages() {
  if(document.images) {
      if (!document.tmpImages)
         document.tmpImages=new Array();
      with(document) {
       var
          i, j=tmpImages.length,
          a=PreloadImages.arguments;
       for(i=0; i<a.length; i++)
          if (a[i].indexOf("#")!=0) {
             tmpImages[j]=new Image;
             tmpImages[j++].src=a[i];
          }
      }
  }
  
}

function PTZButton(PTZCommand, CameraNumb) {
   if ( document.NullFrame ) { 
      document.NullFrame.location = "http://" + document.location.host + 
                  "?PTZ=" + PTZCommand +   
                  "&ANSWER=NO" +
                  "&CAMERANUMB=" + CameraNumb;
      return false;
   }
   else
      return true;
}

//-->
</SCRIPT>




</HEAD>

<BODY bgcolor="#FFFFFF" text="#000000" link="#0000FF" vlink="#800080" alink="#FF0000"
      onLoad=""
>

[MEDIA=youtube]frameborder[/MEDIA] 



<TABLE width="175" cellpadding="1" bordercolorlight="#FFFFFF" bordercolordark="#000000" cellspacing="2" align="center">
<TR>
<TD width="90%" valign="top">
 
[MEDIA=youtube]howControls[/MEDIA]
<script language="JavaScript">
document.Pl1.DocumentURL=document.URL;
</script></TD><TD valign="top">

<A name=1></A>

<TABLE width="50" cellpadding="0" bordercolorlight="#FFFFFF" bordercolordark="#000000" cellspacing="0">
<TR><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR>
<TR><form
 method="GET" action="" name="FormZoomIn1" TARGET="_top"  
 onsubmit="return PTZButton('ZOOMIN', '1')"><input type="HIDDEN" name="RETURNMAINPAGE" value="YES"><input
 type="HIDDEN" name="CAMERANUMB" value="1"><input
 type="HIDDEN" name="PTZ" value="ZOOMIN">
<TD valign="top"></TD></form></TD></TR><TR><form method="GET"
 action="" name="FormZoomOut1" TARGET="_top"  
 onsubmit="return PTZButton('ZOOMOUT', '1')"><input type="HIDDEN" name="RETURNMAINPAGE" value="YES"><input
 type="HIDDEN" name="CAMERANUMB" value="1"><input
 type="HIDDEN" name="PTZ" value="ZOOMOUT">
<TD valign="top"></TD></form></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR>
</TABLE>
</TD></TR>
</TABLE>



<div align="CENTER"><BR><HR size=2></div>
<div align="CENTER"><FONT size=2 face="Arial"></FONT></div>
</BODY>
</HTML>
```


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

Please explain what it is you are trying to do. Just posting code doesn't help us. We need to know exactly where it breaks down.


----------

